# 1969 Case 380 Diesel Backhoe/Loader Starting Problems



## SimpleMan1958 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hey, fellas. Just joined today, January 16, 2021. I traded yesterday for a 1969 Case 380 diesel backhoe/loader. When I looked at it Monday, the owner started it up (black pull out on left, key turned to left 10 seconds to warm glo plugs, then key to right and started right up). When he hauled it to my farm yesterday, same starting sequence, good start. Later in the day, I started it and moved it around the pasture. This morning, followed same sequence (if I remembered correctly), and nothing but cranking. Did smell faint diesel fuel. Can any of you give me the steps 1, 2, 3 to cold starting a 1969 Case 380 diesel? Thank you in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello SimpleMan1958, welcome to the tractor forum.

Did you remember to push the kill rod in before trying to start??? It will not start with the kill rod out.

The colder the engine is, the more glow plug heat you need.

Try heating the glow plugs for 20 seconds and see if it will start. If that doesn't work, heat for 30 seconds. If that doesn't work, give it just a little whiff of ether.


----------

